# Hymer extractor vent



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Has anyone any ideas how I can stop rain water coming in the extractor vent when the wind blows, its running down on the inside wall and soaking the work surface let alone the damage it might be doing to the inside of the wall. 

I don't want to block the vent off if I can help it.

Has anyone else had the same problem if so how did you fix it? 

Thanks in advance
Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vent*

yep,

fit a bigger mushroom vent on the roof.

There was'nt mushroom on our roof but I just managed to get one up cos I am a determined and fungai! :lol:

Click for a better idea of whet I mean

Trev


----------

